# Homemade cork lathe



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Here is a drill stand made for turning cork grips. Got mandrels from www.backlashtools.com. Wheels to support the end of the mandrel are off a skateboard. Posted this in resonse to LilRatReds post about equipment.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Looks very neat and sturdy. Good job.
Pat


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

Awesome! Perfect for what I want to do.


----------



## LIL' RAT RED (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks just what I wanted to know


----------

